# Rocks that look like food



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

I picked up two rocks recently that looked interesting. One was an almost perfectly round brownish rock that looks like a small salt potato and the other looks like a piece of stew beef.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes!

I never heard of "salt potatoes" potatoes before, so I looked them up. They are popular in your area and sound delicious-

https://www.foodiewithfamily.com/salt-potatoes/


----------



## Victor (Oct 6, 2019)

Someone created an entire table of rocks that look like food,
I have photo from magazine cut out but don't know how to load it.
Should I take a photo of it?


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

See how it turns out.


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

Here are some Web pages that demonstrate that.

https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-culture/fourteen-pictures-of-rocks-that-look-like-food/
https://www.buzzfeed.com/babymantis/rocks-that-look-like-food-1opu
https://www.thekitchn.com/food-art-rocks-resembling-food-64769


----------



## Victor (Oct 6, 2019)

You found it! Thanks.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 6, 2019)

Amazing!


----------

